# Ultra light baitcaster?



## MBielecki

Hello, I am after an ultra light baitcaster rod, but I cant seem to find any  I have a few different setups including a Abu velocity 6-8kg with a Abu Revo MGX w/ 30lb braid for the big cod  and I have a smaller setup which is a Pflueger Trion 2-4kg with a Daiwa Tierra w/ 20lb braid for the yellowbelly, trout etc. I favour the lighter setup and would really be keen for a 1-3kg baitcaster for solely trout and other finesse sort of fish  I know that there is always the trouble of possible birdsnest etc with lighter lure/soft plastics but I love the accuracy and feel of baitcasters  Does anyone know of any good ultra light baitcaster rods/reels? Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy

Edit (sorry, didn't read your post properly)


----------



## anselmo

Here are some Links to get you started

Don't know what your budget is, but good light baitcaster will probably be a little more expensive that standard sized baitcaster reels

I use a Calcutta 100 - casts down to 5g easily and down to 3.5g if careful
but generally below 5g you're getting into spinning tackle territory


----------



## scater

The revo mgx is already a good finesse baitcaster, the rod is the problem. Get a custom rod builder to make you up a casting rod on a spinning blank and you're in business.


----------



## Bretto

These are about as light as I've seen. Gonna cost ya though.

MajorCraft Volkey 69XUL/BFS(1PC) & 692XUL/BFS(2PCS) 3-8lb 
Megabass Pagani GRAPHITE F0-60Xp


----------



## RekFix

Have a look at the daiwa pixy


----------



## wilson191

You use 20lb for trout?

I use 12lb for cod and yellas.. 4lb for trout

Sorry I kinda missed the question. Im only on my second bc ever but I use a diawa combo. Most peolpe probably woild call it adverage but I like it. I use 12lb braid 12 lb leader and have landed 95cm cod. I use spin rods for trout as I use 4lb braid. But pretty light.
Hope u find what you are after.


----------



## MBielecki

Thanks everyone for the replies  I think I might see how much money it will cost to get a custom made up 



wilson191 said:


> You use 20lb for trout?
> 
> I use 12lb for cod and yellas.. 4lb for trout
> 
> Sorry I kinda missed the question. Im only on my second bc ever but I use a diawa combo. Most peolpe probably woild call it adverage but I like it. I use 12lb braid 12 lb leader and have landed 95cm cod. I use spin rods for trout as I use 4lb braid. But pretty light.
> Hope u find what you are after.


Its 20lb braid mainline, I tie on a 4-6lb flurocarbon leader too the end of it  I find with the 20lb braid it doesnt birdsnest nearly as much  it is recommended to use a heavier poundage on baitcasters because of this, the thinner diameter of the braid means that it is 6-8lb equivalent in mono  I have ultralight spin setups with either 4-6lb braid and they do a good job but I love the feel of casting with the baitcaster . I use the light baitcaster for nearly everything  mainly I chase yellowbelly and cod but it gets me trout up at the snowys, australian salmon, bream, flatties and tailor in the saltwater too  plus with the heavier poundage mainline all you need to do is change the breaking strain of the leader too suit the fish . 95cm cod on 12lb? Holy crap!!  I am still new into native fishing but I been told that 30lb flurocarbon leader is the "go to" size leader :-/...might be the reason I havent had much success!


----------



## koich

This is what you want.

http://daiwafishing.com.au/pixy-px-type-r-2/


----------



## Barrabundy

Make sure you let us know how you go.


----------



## MBielecki

koich said:


> This is what you want.
> 
> http://daiwafishing.com.au/pixy-px-type-r-2/


Thats a nice looking reel  I love the cork handles  I am doing nights shifts at the moment so I am gonna look at purchasing one of these and seeing about a custom 1-3kg baitcaster rod as well


----------



## MBielecki

Barrabundy said:


> Make sure you let us know how you go.


Will do


----------



## koich

Nitro make a 1-3kg rod if you want to buy off the shelf. I have one that I had matched the previous version of this reel.

I loved it to bits.


----------



## Bretto

koich said:


> Nitro make a 1-3kg rod if you want to buy off the shelf. I have one that I had matched the previous version of this reel.
> 
> I loved it to bits.


I had a look for these when I first replied to this thread. I couldn't see them listed anymore on the Innovator Rods website. I figured they were discontinued.

For my lighter setup I ended up going with a custom Samurai 251. Paired it with a Chronarch Ci4. The rod is rated 4-10lb but the tip feels really light and its relatively easy to cast most small lures around the Jackall Chubby size, though I predominately use it for casting Sammy 65s and Tiemco SSC.


----------



## wilson191

How much for a set up like that if you dont mind me asking. As I will be looking for a new setup soonish.


----------



## Bretto

wilson191 said:


> How much for a set up like that if you dont mind me asking. As I will be looking for a new setup soonish.


$680ish

You could find that combo in a near new second hand condition for a lot cheaper if you look around on the various fishing forums (w/previous model Chronarch).

EDIT: In fact an ad popped up for the rod StevenM uses not 10 mins ago on BreamMaster.



> Samurai Reaction 382 Baitcast Rod
> 5'6, 12-16lb, fast action, Sic guides, bag included. Immaculate condition - Rod has not been used on the water, only casting soft shell cicada's on the front lawn. Would be a perfect small creek rod. Asking $220. Pickup only.


----------



## Evoids

Built this rod for cheap as chips.

viewtopic.php?f=94&t=64796

3-5kg makes it a pretty good all rounder for me. Looking at moderately priced light BC reels and the best I found was a shimano chronarch 50. If you want to spend a bit more you could get a shimano core 50.


----------



## Lainy

Check out the Japanese jdm sites like jp angler or itchiban tackle, i picked up a ex demo megabass zonda 68 for less then half price, in as new condition and it was delivered within 4 days from jp.
Whatever reel you go for it's with getting some Air BFS bearings from hedgehog studios in japan, will turn any bc reel into
A finesse machine!


----------



## scater

Lainy said:


> Check out the Japanese jdm sites like jp angler or itchiban tackle, i picked up a ex demo megabass zonda 68 for less then half price, in as new condition and it was delivered within 4 days from jp.
> Whatever reel you go for it's with getting some Air BFS bearings from hedgehog studios in japan, will turn any bc reel into
> A finesse machine!


Big oversimplification here.


----------



## 3rdGen

Raiders, catana, airstrike all are cheaper $45-110 or you can go a samaki c12 I think they make a 1-3kg model their awesome or check out major craft and fishing 13 black envy or black omen you'll be looking $120-360 for the rod depending on model. Reel chronarch, curado or a banax are pretty sweet. Just be sure its not too tight on the free spool and keep it loaded don't let the line wither down you'll have nothing but dramas


----------

